# Projektaufgabe gegen Bezahlung



## sercan20 (16. Okt 2007)

edit


----------



## sercan20 (18. Okt 2007)

push


----------



## tuxedo (19. Okt 2007)

Das sieht mir nach eine Aufgabe im Studium (Uni/Fh(BA) aus... Mensch Bub, wie soll was aus dir werden wenn du deine Hausaufgaben nicht selbst löst, bzw nicht zusammen mit Kommilitonen... ?!


----------



## sercan20 (19. Okt 2007)

Ich weiss das ich einen Fehler mache ,aber ich habe nicht mehr viel Zeit und brauche dringend hilfe    , kannst du mir eventuell helfen.  :cry:


----------



## Guest (19. Okt 2007)

Auch bei uns ist er : http://forum.javacore.de/viewtopic.php?p=32645#32645


----------



## tuxedo (20. Okt 2007)

Also beim besten willen. 12 Seiten Ausarbeitung und dann noch das Programm... Ne du. Das hat schon nen Sinn warum du die Aufgabe bekommen hast. 

Da geht's nicht um die Kohle. Da geht's viel eher drum dass so Leute einfach nicht auf diese Art und Weise gefördert werden. In meinem Augen endet das in einem "erschlichenen" Abschluss. 

- Alex


----------

